

The Narrative Fallacy: Why No Startup Success is Inevitable - robbiea
http://technori.com/2012/11/2679-the-narrative-fallacy/

======
chula
True one shouldn't get too caught up in the narrative - past, current, or
future. But. A good founder story will work wonders. It can be the key
differentiator between you and the 12 other hyper local mobile social app out
there. It's stuff that press and connectors can run with. But yes, the
predictability of that marketing formula is also annoying. The tech startup
industry has a reputation valuing the "brainy", but it's also susceptible to
typical marketing tactics.

